# Beaver!



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

Went and checked traps yesterday and ended up with another good one. The girlfriend taged along with me and i dont know how many times she called me crazy...when i was spudding holes...oh ya and when i forgot the sled and stuck the big beaver in my basket and carried it out the 1/2 mile back to the truck, that was a treat! Being my first year im having a blast and cant believe ive waited this long to start trapping. Most of our catches have been on baited coni, we still have yet to connect on snare poles we must still be doing something wrong. if anyone has some pics on how they set them please post we are contantly getting them pulled tight with nothing on them.Heres a few pics.
Yesterdays check









Me and my trapping partner on an earlier check


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Chris,

Congratulations! Definitely looks like a beauty.

Welcome to trapping, it is the greatest way to sharpen all your out of doors skills. Be care out there on the ice!


----------



## Lovells (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice big beaver you have there!!!:lol::lol:. Did you get a chance to get a weight on it???. What critter is in middle of the beaver pile on the second picture. ???


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats on the big beaver.

Looks like a musrat in the middle of 4 beaver.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Be VERY careful- beaver trapping can be very addictive!

On the snares, sorry- no pictures but I can try to give you a couple tips.

1. Rally Hess once told me if you're having snares pulled down but missing the beavers, your loops are too big. I followed his advice and finally caught a kit at one set with a 6 1/2" loop after having it knocked down and the bait gone 4 times. Try making your loops a bit smaller. A trick is to mark your cable at 31", 28" and 25" when measured from the lock. This lets you easily set 10", 9", and 8" loops, respectively. Most guys don't realize how big their loops really are.

2. I'm not sure what type of set you are using. I use a modification of the Braley set almost exclusively. To make the set you need a dry pole about 2 1/2" to 3" thick to put the snares and bait on. The bait is green poplar about 1 1/2" to 2" thick about 10" long. You can prep these in the garage before you go out. Start 2- 2 5/8" or 3" nails into them (I use 10d finish nails about 2" from each end. Then you can just finish them up when you attach the bait to the pole.

When making the set, you put one bait on each side parallel to the pole. The bait and snares should be right at the bottom of the ice. If the water is more than 2 1/2 or 3 feet deep, you can put another set-up below the first one. Leave at least a foot or so between them. I have taken doubles. Score the bark in a couple places to show the white wood. Twist a support wire on the pole (to hang your snares on) right above the bait. Hang your snares so they touch the bait and have the lock at about 11 o'clock so they come down fairly easily if they are pulled- (not when they are bumped!). Attach the snares to the pole and run a safety wire up the pole to a stout cross-stick on the ice.

My under-ice snares are 1/16" 1x19 (lightly loaded) with either a cam-lock, a berkshire slide-free, or a slim lock. I have also used 5/64" 7x7. 3/32" has given me trouble although I did take some beavers in them and know guys who use it exclusively. I also use a swivel on my snares.

I've also heard of guys using 1 1/4" PVC pipe as bait. I'm considering trying it on one side of my sets if I get any snares out this winter. I have faith in poplar but the pipe would have great visibility.

Hope this helps!

John


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats on the nice looking bearver Chris!! Looks like things are going well for ya. Good luck on your next check!!


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Congrat's on the beaver's Chris.. *

*But if i was you, i would find a new trapping partner:lol::lol:..He dont know nuttin!:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome! Looks like that ol boy went near 50 lbs!

I've only set once this year and it's killing me! Gonna blitz em soon. infact, this stable weather would be a perfect time before water levels go nuts.

Congrats again!!!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

TTT for KnightExtreme.


----------



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you


----------

